# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  مشکل در پروگرام  کردن و اپلود فایل در اردوینو لی لی پد

## moshkelatebarname

من میخوام یه برنامه رو روی اردوینو لی لی پد اپلود کنم (همون برنامه ساده Blink) ، 

نرم افزار Arduino  رو از سایت www.arduino.cc نصب کردم، 
درایور FTDI رو هم نصب کردم که رو پورت COM3 تنظیم شده (تو Device manager  زیر گروه Port دیدم اومده)،
موقع شروع پروگرام کردن هم دکمه ریست رو چند بار خاموش روشن کردم،
تو تنظیمات نرم افزار، بخش پروگرامر، روی همه حالتها (مثل Arduino as isp  و...) تست کردم، 
پورت رو روی COM3 گذاشتم  
نوع برد رو هم LilyPad Arduino انتخاب کردم 
اما 
مشکل اینجاست که وقتی دکمه upload رو میزنم یه عالمه خط می آره که پیام میده :
*avrdude: stk500_recv(): programmer is not responding*
 که انگار پروگرمر رو نشناخته یا ارتباط برقرار نیست
اما من با خود سایت FDTI هم کللی چک کردم و درایور درستشو نصب کردم که همون درایور سری FTDI یعنی FT232RL هستش
چندتا اردوینو لی لی پد دیگه هم جابجا کردم و با usb زدم به کامپیوتر اما بازم نشد (فکر کردم شاید اون اولی سوخته یا خرابه)

لطفا راهنماییم کنین که دقیقا چکار باید بکنم؟ :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

پایه های RX و TX پروگرمر رو باید به همین پایه ها در لی لی پد، اما به بصورت ضربدری ببندی (RX به TX و TX به RX) و آیا پایه DTR رو وصل کردی به Reset ؟

----------

